# Storing ginger root not in the freezer..



## jpinmaryland (Jan 30, 2005)

It occurred to me that if I left a piece of ginger root out in the kitchen I could have it ready for slicing and fresh rather than keeping it in the freezer. 

What is the best way to keep ginger not frozen? Do you keep in the fridge? do you put it in oil? in a bag? What?

Keep in mind I use it fairly often, probably once or twice a week. I keep hte large part of the root in the freezer..


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's how I have kept mine for years - no matter what you are using it in this is the perfect way to store it and the sherry never interferes with the flavor - even enhances it.

Peel your ginger and slice into sizes that you normally use.  Place in a jar big enough to hold it then cover with dry sherry (NOT cooking sherry but the real thing).  I leave mine out - this does not have to be refrigerated.  You can store a large amount and have it handy!!

Sherry is inexpensive and won't go bad and you will use it often to refill the jar - as the sherry that the ginger is stored in is good in recipes.  I went months without cooking one time and then used some - it was still perfect!!!!


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Jan 30, 2005)

Storing it whole in Vodka also works.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 30, 2005)

I would guess then, that any sugar type of base would do the trick. Sugar is of course a great preservative.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2005)

Just DO NOT store in oil!  That's dangerous.

I keep mine in a jar of sherry in the fridge also, but don't bother slicing or peeling it.  I do that right when I use it.

The gingered sherry makes a nice addition to certain asian sauces, as well.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 31, 2005)

would any wine be okay, then?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm not sure - but the sherry is such a perfect match with ginger it's hard to go wrong with it.  I'm not sure any wine would do - as a lot of wines do go bad and turn to vinegar - sherry does not do that.  I would stick with sherry since it's a tried and proven way of storing ginger.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm with K-Elf.

Sherry has a much longer shelf life than wine, as its been fortified with added alcohol.

I also agree that the match of sherry and ginger is sublime.

You will find many more preparations (usually asian) that call for both sherry and fresh ginger than wine and ginger.  The gingered sherry is great in them.  It's also great in many preparations calling for sherry which do not call for ginger but which a subtle ginger flavor adds a nice touch.


----------



## Claire (Feb 2, 2005)

Kitchen Elf's method is mine .... I've also used dry or sweet vermouth or sake.  The alcohol is great as a seasoning in and of itself when it's been infused with the ginger, but you don't want a strong ginger flavor or piece of ginger in a dish (great for salad dressings).


----------



## bege (Feb 4, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Here's how I have kept mine for years - no matter what you are using it in this is the perfect way to store it and the sherry never interferes with the flavor - even enhances it.......!



Great suggestion K-elf
Would this work for peeled garlic also?  I have been storing my garlic in vinegar.  Not sure about the safety, but it sure makes for good vinegar.  What is your feedback on this?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2005)

mmmm.... I'm not really sure on that one - just as long as you don't store it in any kind of oil - unless for a very short time to "super-infuse" it to cook with or in salad dressings.

I might just try it - what I'll do is store a few cloves in the sherry and just leave it alone - see what it does.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 5, 2005)

I went the red wine route. Is still holding up pretty well a week or so later. I used some of the wine to cook today (Moo Goo Gai pan) and added some fresh wine to the ginger, seems to work okay.


----------



## Claire (Feb 6, 2005)

The main thing with sherry, port, vermouth, madeira is that they are fortified wines and have a much longer shelf life than other wines because of their higher alcohol content.  But as long as you're using it (not putting on the fridge shelf and forgetting about it for six months) you'll know when/if it goes bad in an instant.  I have a personal policy of tasting anything I am serving to guests way in advance of serving it to them ... I figure if I'm in the hospital, they'll know not to come.  It has never happened.  I'm amazed to learn that many who consider themselves good cooks don't actually taste their food.  How weird.......


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree Claire with everything you said about the fortified wines.  The other wines do have a tendancy to turn and then there goes everything - but I can see if you were going to use it fairly soon it might be ok - but I even dislike a bottle of wine one day after it's been opened  :roll:


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 6, 2005)

THis is good to know about Madeira, sherry, etc. I never understood why they are preferred over other alcohols.


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2005)

I always recommend fortified wines to freinds who do not drink (stupid though it may sound).  Also for beginner cooks, because they (do not ask me why, I have no idea) 'cook up' to have a more mellow flavor .... simply easier to work with.  Anything that calls for white wine or a dry wine in general, use dry vermouth.  If you're looking for a darker, more intense flavor, experiment with the others I mentioned:  madiera, sweet vermouth, sherry (I always buy dry, even that is rather sweet), etc.  Any beef based soup or sauce can be improved with a dash of dry sherry!!!  And it is a must for turtle or onion soup!!!


----------



## cats (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey - I was just looking through some old posts here and saw this discussion. I have recently purchased the cookbook "Sara Moulton Cooks At Home" and recalled reading a tip from her regarding storing ginger. (Don't you all just love reading cookbooks?)  I didn't see this idea (the last suggestion) mentioned here so thought I would pass it along. She writes, and I quote - "Whenever I have Asian chefs on, they tell me they use ginger in so many recipes they just leave it in a basket in a cool dark place in the kitchen, much like garlic. I never go through it that fast, so I put it in the vegetable drawer in a loose plastic bag. Some people freeze it, but I think that dissipates its flavor. Some people store it peeled in sherry, which makes for awfully tasty alcohol and slightly compromised ginger. Nina Simond, a Chinese cookbook author, suggested planting it in a pot of sandy soil, letting it take root, and then just cutting off pieces as you need them." I thought the last suggestion was interesting and one I've never heard of doing but sounds reasonable. As for me, I'll decide I want to make a stir fry dinner, but have no ginger, and I'm always hesitant to keep the stuff in the house because it will inevitably go bad before I use it up. Next time I buy the stuff, I'll try the potting idea - just might work.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 8, 2005)

I store mine in the freezer since it was the only way I knew how. Plus it is real easy to grate ginger straight out of the freezer, but if I wanted to use it any other way I would have to let it thaw...and that let the delicious juices escape.

I will definitely try this method of preserving it in the future.


----------

